# IGF-1 and Colostrum  ??



## carmineb (Feb 19, 2011)

I know colostrum was used in the 70s by bodybuilders, Larry Scott  still sells a protein with colostrum in it praising it's abilities to keep IGF-1 levels raised. .  I had discounted this as just something he was hiolding onto and one of his pet supplements from way back in the day BUT recently, I got an email about an anabolic drink for bedtime and they ask you to add colostrum to the mix, ....

They quote the same reason:  helps keep IGF-1 levels raised ....

With all teh supplement companies here, I wonder why it isnt part of their products they offer and if there is any real value using colostrum....  Of course, I can just buy injectable IGF-1 but going the natural way, wonder if colostrum added to my protein shakes would be worth it.  AS i have been told, it can be pretty pricey.....


----------



## carmineb (Feb 20, 2011)

ps... the above was more of a question than a comment...

what does anyone know of colostrum, does anyone use it?  do they feel it helps?  why isnt it much spoken about?


----------

